# EASTER SUNDAY CARSHOW AN PICNIC 3/23/08



## og67impala (Dec 22, 2007)

Y IS NOBODY TALKIN ABOUT EASTER @ MOONEY GROVE PARK IN VISALIA CALI.THE SHIT IS PACKED EVERY YEAR. THE CAR SHOW AND PICNIC WAS IN THE LAST STREETLOW MAGAZINE. LAST YEAR I SEEN CLUBS FROM ALL OVER CENTRAL AND NORTHERN CALI.
MOONEYS GROVE PARK
@ 27000 S. MOONEY BLVD
6AM-SUNDOWN
3/23/08
ANYBODY HAVE PIC OF LAST YEAR POST ILL TRY TO POST SOME.


----------



## htdt63 (Mar 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by og67impala_@Feb 9 2008, 10:06 PM~9905835
> *Y IS NOBODY TALKIN ABOUT EASTER @ MOONEY GROVE PARK IN VISALIA CALI.THE SHIT IS PACKED EVERY YEAR. THE CAR SHOW AND PICNIC WAS IN THE LAST STREETLOW MAGAZINE. LAST YEAR I SEEN CLUBS FROM ALL OVER CENTRAL AND NORTHERN CALI.
> MOONEYS GROVE PARK
> @      27000 S. MOONEY BLVD
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## og67impala (Dec 22, 2007)

Some pics from last years Streetlow Magazine.


----------



## LINDSAY BOI (Nov 30, 2007)

EASTER 2007


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

L.I.F.E.
WILL BE OUT AT MOONEYS GROVE ON SAT
TO GET AWAY FROM ALL THE GANG SHHHHH
AND ALL THE BULL :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

REAL EASTER SHOW


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## og67impala (Dec 22, 2007)

last year they reported that 20,000+ people attended the bbq an carshow.
remember no acohol at park cops will be patroling to make sure people dont
mess the day up 4 everybody....


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by og67impala_@Feb 10 2008, 02:09 PM~9909454
> *Some pics from last years Streetlow Magazine.
> 
> 
> ...


MY BROWN BIKE IS FOR SALE ANYBODY INTERESTED CAN PM ME.


----------



## og67impala (Dec 22, 2007)

take the bike this year with a for sale sign somebody will pick it up


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

WHATS UP UCE WE'LL BE THERE AGAIN VIC AND VIC JR. STOCKTON CHPTR COULDNT GET IN LAST YEAR IT WAS SO PACKED :0


----------



## og67impala (Dec 22, 2007)

all buy there tickets so they will make it all hit them up
to all my USO brothers pm me and all buy the tickets 
so will have no problems an i'll be getting there about 3
in da morning to get a nice spot


----------



## og67impala (Dec 22, 2007)

all buy there tickets so they will make it all hit them up
to all my USO brothers pm me and all buy the tickets 
so will have no problems an i'll be getting there about 3
in da morning to get a nice spot


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by og67impala_@Feb 12 2008, 09:20 PM~9928932
> *all buy there tickets so they will make it all hit them up
> to all my USO brothers pm me and all buy the tickets
> so will have no problems an i'll be getting there about 3
> ...


u got it uce


----------



## og67impala (Dec 22, 2007)

the tickets i belive are $6 a car load to get in the park i will check
tomorrow


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by og67impala_@Feb 10 2008, 02:09 PM~9909454
> *Some pics from last years Streetlow Magazine.
> 
> 
> ...


WACHA!
SAT THIS YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## og67impala (Dec 22, 2007)

L.I.F.E.S 1ST EASTER BASKET DRIVE MOONEY GROVE PARK SAT 22
BRING A EASTER BASKET FOR THE KIDS HELP THEM OUT. SEE U THERE
L.I.F.E.S REALY HELPING OUT THE COMMUINITY AN THATS COOL THAX...

SUNDAY 23 CAR SHOW,BBQ, PICNIC FOR ALL THE CAR CLUBS AN SOLO
RIDERS AN FAMILIES NO BEER IN PARK THEY WILL BE CHECKIN LIKE LAST
YEAR ANY ? PM ME......


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by og67impala_@Feb 14 2008, 10:47 AM~9941428
> *L.I.F.E.S 1ST EASTER BASKET DRIVE MOONEY GROVE PARK SAT 22
> BRING A EASTER BASKET FOR THE KIDS HELP THEM OUT. SEE U THERE
> L.I.F.E.S REALY HELPING OUT THE COMMUINITY AN THATS COOL THAX...
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

TTT


----------



## og67impala (Dec 22, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

WHO DO I CONTACT REGARDING THIS SHOW. AFTER THE 5150 SHOW IN VISALIA I DEFINITELY WANNA GO BACK TO VISALIA. MAYBE I'LL THAT GIRL WITH THE GREEN BLOUSE KNEE HIGH BOOTS AND THE MINI SKIRT


----------



## og67impala (Dec 22, 2007)

im going on tuesday to ask about what we will need to have music out there an 
all pm u with details,that girl will definately be out there with many more :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Feb 17 2008, 07:11 PM~9965847
> *WHO DO I CONTACT REGARDING THIS SHOW. AFTER THE 5150 SHOW IN VISALIA I DEFINITELY WANNA GO BACK TO VISALIA. MAYBE I'LL THAT GIRL WITH THE GREEN BLOUSE KNEE HIGH BOOTS AND THE MINI SKIRT
> *


LOL U MEAN THIS ONE LOL SHES MINE LOL COME ON BRO SHES TO YOUNG FOR YOU I MEAN WAY TO YOUNG LOL


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Feb 18 2008, 09:33 PM~9975219
> *LOL U MEAN THIS ONE LOL SHES MINE LOL COME ON BRO SHES TO YOUNG FOR YOU I MEAN WAY TO YOUNG LOL
> 
> 
> ...


DID SHE KNOW THAT WAS A CHURCH :uh: :roflmao:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

IDK LOL


----------



## og67impala (Dec 22, 2007)

imagine on easter [email protected] mooney grove park what will she wear


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by og67impala_@Feb 19 2008, 10:11 PM~9983621
> *imagine on easter [email protected] mooney grove park what will she wear
> *


EASY MANIACO :biggrin: SHES ONLY 15  LEAVE THAT FOR DEM YOUNGSTERS TWO TONZ AND TORO NEED TO BRING EM OUT :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by og67impala_@Feb 19 2008, 10:11 PM~9983621
> *imagine on easter [email protected] mooney grove park what will she wear
> *


IM GONNA SET UP A MEETING GIVE ME A CALL UCE


----------



## Fifty 1 Fifty CC (Jan 5, 2008)

FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOMZ WILL BE THERE ON SATURDAY AND ON SUNDAY WE HAVE THE PARK RESERVED ON HARBOR 4 FOR THE LAST 5 YEARS.   
AND YOU KNOW IT'S GOING TO BE OFF THE HOOK!!!! THE TICKETS ARE $6 per car
HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE OUT THERE :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

Street Low Magazine will also be out there Saturday & Sunday. We've been at Mooney Park for Easter for the past 7-8 years, were defenitly not going to miss this year.


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Feb 20 2008, 12:19 AM~9984452
> *Street Low Magazine will also be out there Saturday & Sunday. We've been at Mooney Park for Easter for the past 7-8 years, were defenitly not going to miss this year.
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Fifty 1 Fifty CC (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Feb 20 2008, 12:19 AM~9984452
> *Street Low Magazine will also be out there Saturday & Sunday. We've been at Mooney Park for Easter for the past 7-8 years, were defenitly not going to miss this year.
> *




WHATS UP EDDIE IF YOU NEED A PLACE TO STAY WHEN YOU GUYS COME DOWN HIT ME UP . YOU GUYS KNOW HOW WE DO IT!  FAMILIA IS ALWAYS WELCOME. SEE YOU AND THE REST OF THE HOMIES IN SALINAS!!!!


----------



## og67impala (Dec 22, 2007)

:nicoderm: 4 WEEKS TILL A FAT ASS WEEKEND GET YOUR CARS READY :thumbsup:


----------



## og67impala (Dec 22, 2007)




----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:around: :rofl: :around: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## og67impala (Dec 22, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## chevman (Feb 8, 2008)

:0 :0


----------



## og67impala (Dec 22, 2007)

3 WEEKS I SEE ALOT OF CARS STARTIN 2 COME OUT LOOKS GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## og67impala (Dec 22, 2007)

4 A DJ TO BE OUT THERE IS $65 WITH SOMEONE WITH A SPACE $6 A CAR OR BUY A TICKET TO GET IN NO BULLSHIT WITH A TICKET YOUR IN EVEN IF THE PARKS FULL... FOR TICKET INFO ORDJ INFO THE #559-733-6291 ASK 4 AMANDA WITH PARKS AND RECREATIONS


----------



## og67impala (Dec 22, 2007)

2 weeks till a good sat n sunday i have 3 extra tickets 4 easter sunday 2 get n the park $6 a car load pm me i work in visalia so u can pick them up :biggrin:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## caprice73 (Nov 26, 2007)

me&dad went down in 06 i took my 73 ragtop my dad took his 75 ragtop were live in phoenix but we move from dina


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## mustangsalli (Nov 17, 2002)

Sorry I don't have a scanner gang.........but I just got some fliers in the mail yesterday promoting auto events in Visalia coming up and I wanted to share them with you anyway:


A&W Cruise Nights
Downtown Visalia
301 N. Willis St
559-625-1513
MARCH-OCTOBER
Every 3rd Saturday


20th ANNUAL DOWNTOWN CAR SHOW
Saturday May 17th
Register at 7AM at the corner of Willis and Main St
Special A&W Cruise night afterwards at 6PM
More Info: 559-739-0914

VOLNEY BROWN MEMORIAL CAR SHOW
June 7th


A&W Jr. High Band & Cruise Night
October 11th


MS


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mustangsalli_@Mar 11 2008, 03:17 AM~10140829
> *Sorry I don't have a scanner gang.........but I just got some fliers in the mail yesterday promoting auto events in Visalia coming up and I wanted to shaere them with you guys anyway:
> A&W Cruise Nights
> Downtown Visalia
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## og67impala (Dec 22, 2007)

hope 2 see those cars this year i herd the pheinox show was good. so get 2 the park early.


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## og67impala (Dec 22, 2007)

I didnt hear back from the parks and rec 2 today about the vendor booths u ask about bro i will get on there ass 2marro so i will pm u. :thumbsup:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by og67impala_@Mar 12 2008, 10:27 PM~10156781
> *I didnt hear back from the parks and rec 2 today about the vendor booths u ask about bro i will get on there ass 2marro so i will pm u. :thumbsup:
> *


HEY USO WHERES MY TICKS :biggrin: I THINK VIC JR WILL BE JOINING US THIS YEAR :biggrin: LETS GET A SPOT IL TALK TO THE OTHER USO ABOUT COMING


----------



## og67impala (Dec 22, 2007)

give me a call 2 marro ill have those tickets bro


----------



## og67impala (Dec 22, 2007)

One more week, Going 2 have nice wheather on Easter Sunday in the 70"s get there early.... :thumbsup:


----------



## og67impala (Dec 22, 2007)

ON SUNDAYS THERES A UNDERGROUND OLDIES SHOW HOSTED BY ALLEN BECK ON MEGA 97.9 FROM 6-10 CHECK IT OUT THEY PLAY SOME GOOD ASS MUSIC 2 CRUZ 2


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

IS THEIR GONNA BE A HOPP OFF


----------



## og67impala (Dec 22, 2007)

Basicly who ever wants to nose um up, I havent herd about a hop but if any body nose anyting about that post that shit up for all the hoppers  ...PS NO FUCKIN BURNOUTS THAT ATRACKS THE COPS WE CANT MESS UP THE TRADITION BUY SOME DUMB ASSES......................... :nono:


----------



## og67impala (Dec 22, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## og67impala (Dec 22, 2007)

wuz up EASTSIDE CC bring some of those nice ass rides for us to see


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

WUT UP COMPA AIN'T GONNA B ABLE 2 MAKE IT BUT I'LL DRINK & SMOKE SOME BLUNTZ 4 U UP HERE :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

I went a few years ago to this event when Majestics put it on!
It was worth the drive!


----------



## ss62vert (Jun 17, 2002)

Does anyone know how early do you have to get out there to get a good spot?


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Mar 19 2008, 04:21 PM~10208390
> *Does anyone know how early do you have to get out there to get a good spot?
> *



LIKE 6AM BUT THEY DONT OPEN THE GATES TILL 7 I THINK.


----------



## og67impala (Dec 22, 2007)

man i get there every year about 3:45-4:40 an theres a line :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

4 more days :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

T
T
T
:biggrin:


----------



## og67impala (Dec 22, 2007)

4 DAYS GET THE FINISHIN TOUCHES DONE 2 THE RIDES I CAN ALL READY TAST THE CARNE ASADA,HOT LINKS O AND SEE THOSE CHICKIN HEADS :biggrin:


----------



## og67impala (Dec 22, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by og67impala_@Mar 19 2008, 05:43 PM~10209062
> *man i get there every year about 3:45-4:40 an theres a line :biggrin:
> *



LAST YEAR I GOT THERE AT 6 AND THERE WAS ABOUT 50 CARS IN FRONT OF US. WONDER IF THEY SOLD OUT ON TICKETS YET?


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

GoodFellas will be there


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Mar 19 2008, 04:21 PM~10208390
> *Does anyone know how early do you have to get out there to get a good spot?
> *


DONT TRIP ON THE LINE MOST LOW LOWS R GOING ON SAT


----------



## og67impala (Dec 22, 2007)

all check on ticket 2 marro or u can call 559-733-6291 there the ones with the tickets that would b the county parks office in visalia. :biggrin: 

''EASTER SUNDAY CARSHOW AN BBQ WILL ALLWAYS BE ON EASTER SUNDAY''


----------



## Fifty 1 Fifty CC (Jan 5, 2008)

FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOMZ WILL B OUT THERE ON SAT AND ON SUNDAY!!!! :biggrin: 
WE HAVE ABOUT 6 EXTRA TICKETS SO IF YOU NEED A COUPLE HIT ME UP  
IT'Z GOING 2 BE OFF THE HOOK LIKE EVERY YEAR. HOPE TO SEE EVERY 1 OUT THERE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Feb 20 2008, 12:19 AM~9984452
> *Street Low Magazine will also be out there Saturday & Sunday. We've been at Mooney Park for Easter for the past 7-8 years, were defenitly not going to miss this year.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## og67impala (Dec 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

this will be my first time going to this event......just make sure to smile for the camera when I walk by.....  

what are the tickets for??? just entry in general to the park or only for the lowriders? don't wanna sound dumb, but like I said, it'll be my first time there....


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 20 2008, 11:40 PM~10219812
> *this will be my first time going to this event......just make sure to smile for the camera when I walk by.....
> 
> what are the tickets for??? just entry in general to the park or only for the lowriders? don't wanna sound dumb, but like I said, it'll be my first time there....
> *


pm sent.......tix are for a vehicle to enter the park......expect about 20-25,000 people in attendance! :0


----------



## og67impala (Dec 22, 2007)

WAT UP BLVD KINGS CC 2 MORE DAYS BRO CANT WAIT SEE U THERE :biggrin:


----------



## ss62vert (Jun 17, 2002)

Does anyone have any extra gate ticket(s) for Sunday?


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Mar 21 2008, 01:48 AM~10220261
> *pm sent.......tix are for a vehicle to enter the park......expect about 20-25,000 people in attendance! :0
> *


so do I need to get one in advance?????? or just show up early???? damn....I wanna make sure to get in there so we can put it in issue 3.........


----------



## og67impala (Dec 22, 2007)

WUT UP TORO WERE U COMIN FROM SO I COULD HOOK U UP PM ME


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by og67impala_@Mar 21 2008, 10:16 PM~10226607
> *WUT UP TORO WERE U COMIN FROM SO I COULD HOOK U UP PM ME
> *


I live in Salinas....Central Coast......what time you leaving, looks like I might be riding solo in case anyone wants a ride...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 22 2008, 08:37 AM~10228632
> *I live in Salinas....Central Coast......what time you leaving, looks like I might be riding solo in case anyone wants a ride...
> *


hope to see you up here :biggrin:


----------



## og67impala (Dec 22, 2007)

its going down tomorrow get there early so we can have a crazy ass day full of lowridez,candy paint,switchez oooooooo and crazy bitchez u no  :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by og67impala_@Mar 22 2008, 09:41 PM~10232330
> *its going down tomorrow get there early so we can have a crazy ass day full of lowridez,candy paint,switchez oooooooo and crazy bitchez u no   :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


uso wheres are ticks vic vic jr and paul and myself coming from stockton told ya he would come


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

any pics


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

cool DAY WASNT QIUTE THE PICTURE AS IT WAS LAST YEAR BUT GOT TO CHILL FOR A MINUTE


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

:angry:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

We had a good time out there But the cops were fucking with people just a little to much :uh:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

More pics later I'm going to sleep


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Mar 24 2008, 12:08 AM~10239857
> *More pics later I'm going to sleep
> *



keep them coming!


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Mar 23 2008, 11:48 PM~10239746
> *:angry:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: should of went on sat u could cruize & hit switches without geting pulled over by the cops all day long till the wheels fall off.


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Mar 24 2008, 07:12 AM~10240546
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin: should of went on sat u could cruize & hit switches without geting pulled over by the cops all day long till the wheels fall off.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Mar 23 2008, 11:48 PM~10239746
> *:angry:
> 
> 
> ...


So much for having a good time without the cops giving people a hard time :angry: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## og67impala (Dec 22, 2007)

NICE PICS TORO SEE U AT THE NEXT SHOW

THE PREMIER ISSUE OF IMPALAS MAGAZINE IS OFF THE HOOK, IF U DONT HAVE ONE ALREADY PICK ONE UP ....... :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by og67impala_@Mar 24 2008, 12:26 PM~10242188
> *NICE PICS TORO SEE U AT THE NEXT SHOW
> 
> THE PREMIER ISSUE OF IMPALAS MAGAZINE IS OFF THE HOOK, IF U DONT HAVE ONE ALREADY  PICK ONE UP ....... :thumbsup:
> *


thanks a lot for your help homie......even though it wasn't a big event I had a great time.....and thanks to 5150 for the bomb ass grub.....hit the spot :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

Hey Jess, Can you send me some pics with Mrs.V... With Hynas Clothing on..... Thanks


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

doesnt look like i missed out on anything.


----------



## og67impala (Dec 22, 2007)

THIS YEAR THE COPS ASSES WERE ACTING CRAZY. THE COUNTY LOST ALOT OF MONEY BECAUSE OF THEM. SO I THINK THEY WILL THINK ABOUT THE BAD DESCION THEY MADE THIS YEAR AND WONT LET IT HAPPEN AGAIN {MY OPINION ONLY} :nono:


----------



## og67impala (Dec 22, 2007)

THAT HYNAS CLOTHING WAS LOOKING NICE ON MRS.V 

PICK UP HYNAS CLOTHING AT YOUR NEXT CAR SHOW :thumbsup:


----------



## kolorofsuccess63 (Jun 1, 2007)

I guess i was bummed about not going for nothing!
:uh:  
I'd like to see more pics if anybody has some.
WITHOUT THE COPS THOUGH
:biggrin:


----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)

I went to Roeding park for a little while it was packed as hell....but I only saw to motorcops in the whole park....they just gave me little nod of the head and kept going....and I was about a half inch from scrapin'..... :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by silvercaprice_@Mar 24 2008, 02:05 PM~10243402
> *I went to Roeding park for a little while it was packed as hell....but I only saw to motorcops in the whole park....they just gave me little nod of the head and kept going....and I was about a half inch from scrapin'..... :biggrin:
> *


I KNOW WHERE ILL BE NEXT YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 24 2008, 09:58 AM~10241977
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bad Ass pixs TORO! :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 24 2008, 10:58 AM~10241977
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THE RED BURBEN & THE BROWN LAC ARE 
BROWN SOCIETY CARS :thumbsup:


----------

